# Hello big world!



## neo2598 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm 17 years-old, I live in Romania and i've been training more seriously for like a year or so, but I have to say that even when I was younger O liked doing push-ups and small bodyweight exercises. 
I'm 5'9
143 lb
Around 11% body fat 

I love staying fit and I enjoy looking back at the Golden Era bodybuilding. 
Here's my progress so far. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice job posting stats.

Welcome to IMF...please eat something.


----------



## neo2598 (Dec 15, 2015)

Haha I know I need to put some mass on. I didn't take any kinds of supplements what so ever so I'm thinking I should do because I find it very hard to put muscle mass on. It's hard for me to get fat too, I have a fast metabolism. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 15, 2015)

Ectomorph

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somatotype_and_constitutional_psychology


----------



## neo2598 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'd say more like 65 ectomorph and 35 mesomorph because my chest isn't flat, I'm not that tall and I'm definitely not fragile, trust me. I mean I took some falls in my life and I never broked any bones. 
On the other hand I find myself in the ectomorph's life style. 
Great info tough, Thank you! 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome....


----------

